# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Πιθανότητα για ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας;

## nasiaser

Καλημέρα σας

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάποια κοπέλα που είναι φίλη της οικογένειας μου παρουσιάζει κάποια ζητήματα με τη συμπεριφορά της, και υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας, και θα ήθελα και τη γνώμη σας.
Η κοπέλα αυτή είναι περίπου 26 ετών. Δείχνει αρκετά καλόβολος και φιλότιμος άνθρωπος, εκ πρώτης όψεος είναι καταδεκτική και συνεργάσιμη. Στη δουλειά της προσπαθεί (;) να μάθει όσα πιο πολλά μπορεί για να βελτιωθει (είναι εκπαιδευτικός), ασχολείται με τα παιδιά και τα προβλήματά τους, δείχνει να ενδιαφέρεται. Είναι μέλος συλλόγων και εθελοντικών κινήσεων, και ενεργό μέλος της κοινωνίας.
Από την άλλη:
Είναι τακτικότατα ασυνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις που η ίδια αναλαμβάνει με αρχικό ενθουσιασμό. Θεωρεί ότι η άποψή της είναι εξαιρετικής βαρύτητας, και της κακοφαίνεται όταν τελικά δεν κάνει την εντύπωση και την αίσθηση που περιμένει. Αν και ζητάει τη γνώμη και τη συμβουλή (πολλών) άλλων, τελικά δεν ακούει κανέναν.
Σε κάθε περίσταση, γεγονός, παρέα, δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος, πέρα από αυτή. Δεν την ενδιαφέρει να ακούσει, να μάθει πράγματα από άλλους, ενδεχομένως πιο πεπειραμένους: πάντα σημασία έχει η δική της θέση, η δική της προβολή, την οποία αυτοδιαφημίζει και αυτο-επαινεί, χωρίς να περιμένει και κανέναν άλλον να το κάνει πρώτος.
Ποτέ δεν έχει καλή κουβέντα για κάποιον άλλον: και δεν εννοώ ότι κατηγορεί ή προσβάλλει άμεσα κάποιον, αλλά ποτέ, στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές της, ακόμα και προς άτομα που τα θεωρεί κοντινά της και φίλους της, δεν λέει ποτέ μια καλή κουβέντα, πχ τι ωραίο φόρεμα φοράς σήμερα, ωραίο το γλυκό που έφτιαξες , κλπ, ακόμα και όταν οι τύποι της καλής συμπεριφοράς το επιβάλλουν, κι ας μην το πιστεύει. Πάντα, τα πάντα στρέφονται γύρω από το πόσο ωραία, εξυπνη, τσαχπίνα και γοητευτική (νομίζει πως) είναι η ίδια.
Οι σχέσεις της με τους άλλους διατηρούνται κυρίως λόγω της καλής θέλησης των άλλων-γιατί μπορεί να αντιδρά περίεργα, αλλά δεν είναι κακότροπη, ούτε δυσάρεστη. Φίλους πασχίζει να έχει εκείνους που κατά την γνώμη και το γούστο της, θα την κάνουν να δείχνει πιο κουλ, πιο μοδάτη και έξυπνη (εξυπνακίστικη κατά τη γνώμη μου) και που συνήθως την "φτύνουν". Εκείνους που προσπαθούν να τη βοηθήσουν και να την προφυλάξουν από προβλήματα, τους έχει, τρόπον τινά "καβάτζα", για όταν δυσκολέψουν τα πράγματα, ενώ τους απορρίπτει όλο τον άλλο καιρό. Στις διαπροσωπικές της σχέσεις, ακούει μόνο το τι θέλει αυτή, αγνοώντας παντελώς το τι μπορεί να θέλει ο άλλος. Αφοσιώνεται σε αυτό που θέλει ή ίδια, δίνεται ψυχή τε και σώματι, και φυσικά στο τέλος, παραπονείται γιατί οι προσπάθειές της δεν βρίσκουν ανταπόκριση
Ντύνεται πάντα υπερβολικά, και με το δεδομένο ότι είναι μικρόσωμη, σχεδόν κραυγαλέα. Αγοράζει ασταμάτητα ρουχα, αξεσουάρ και παπούτσια, τα οποία φορτώνεται και επιδεικνύει, σε κάθε περίσταση και ευκαιρία. Πάει γυμναστήριο, κάνει μανικιούρ, χτενίζεται και βάφεται πάντα στην τρίχα, αλλά αρκετά συχνά σε βαθμό που ξεπερνάει τα όρια του καλού γούστου, και της εκάστοτε κατάστασης.
Τέλος, άτομα που κάνουν καλύτερη εντύπωση από την ίδια τα ζηλεύει και τα απορρίπτει, χωρίς φυσικά να μπορεί να δώσει μια ικανοποιητική εξήγηση γιατί η Ελένη, λόγου χάρη "δεν είναι και πολύ εντάξει". Συνήθως πρόκειται για ανθρώπους με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται, και εκείνοι είναι πιο έξυπνοι, πιο επιδέξιοι και με εμγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση από την ίδια.

----------


## Frini

Αγαπητή nasiaser επειδή επί δύο μέρες το θέμα σου δεν απαντήθηκε και προφανώς αναρωτιέσαι το γιατί,
απλα θα σου πω ότι αυτό θα γινόταν αν με αγάπη , ενδιαφέρον και ανησυχία ρωτούσες για κάποιο δικό σου άνθρωπο.
Θεωρώ ότι κανεις απο εμάς δεν ασχολήθηκε γιατί τα κίνητρα σου δεν ήταν αυτά, αλλά προφανώς σε ενοχλεί η παρουσία και η συμπεριφορά της κοπέλα αυτής με την οποία δεν εμπλέκεσαι κάπου συναισθηματικά ώστε να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην δική σου ζωή.
Να σαι καλα

----------

